# How to flower Eichhornia crassipes...



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm trying to flower my waterhyacint (Eichhornia crassipes) for quite a while now, but am unsuccesful so far so I'm hoping someone here has the golden tip.










So far, it's propagating very fast, without deficiencies whatsoever, but no flowers. This is what I tried so far: at first in my 100G (see signature) 9 hours of light(108-216W), with 5 hours of high light (324W). Then someone told me it needs at least 12 hours of light to flower. So being in the middle of summer, I placed a few in a bowl in the window, receiving about 15 hours of light and 11 hours of direct sunlight. Growth is still just as fast as it is in my aquarium although the leaves under the surface do get brown a little, so I take them off if I see it, but still no flowers...

Really want to make it flower (like a challenge and the flower is supposed to be very beautifull as well) but summer is comming to an end see I hope someone can help me...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Try giving the plants in the window bowl an outrageous dose of fertilizer, especially phosphate. I'm talking about a dose that you would NEVER do in an aquarium for fear of killing all the fish outright.

These things are used to detoxify sewage, and bloom lavishly while doing so.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds interesting Michael... Wondering what you call outrageous, have been up till 40 ppm of phosphate, outrageous for most people, no problem for fish or invertebrates. But I started with 100 ppm of phosphate, will add 100 every week and every other week I'll add another fertilizer (nitrate, traces) we'll see what happens!


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

The plants have to be crowded to stimulate the blooms. Let them propagate and fill the whole container you have them in. When they are nice and packed in there they will bloom.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Thnx, sounds very plausible as well, when the space is full, get your seeds airborne so you propagate in another place. Will try a combination of heavy fertilization and overcrowding them in a vase. If (or better WHEN) I get flowers, I'll post pictures here!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

No flowers yet but the phosphate does make a noticable difference, the roots are becoming a little purple instead of the usual greyish white. Don't think this is a problem so I let the bowl fill and next week add high nitrates.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Mine started flowering yesterday. I have no idea why but they are becoming crowded.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

BruceF said:


> Mine started flowering yesterday. I have no idea why but they are becoming crowded.


No special water parameters like high phosphate or anything? I always sold them before my vase got too crowded, so I'm no longer selling. Do you have pictures of the flower? How does it smell ?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Nothing special. Lots of mosquito fish is about all. I can only smell the pond water.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I can no longer see the water in the vase looking from above so I guess(/hope) it is only a matter of time now, but for now, still no flowers


----------

